# My collection of flasks



## s1214215 (Sep 15, 2011)

This is my collection in the making. Heading home as of October.

Brett

*Species Flasks	*
Angraecum eichlerianum
Angraecum magdalenae
Anguloa uniflora
Arachnis labrosa
Bletilla striata "Fukurin"
Broughtonia (Cattleyopsis) lindenii
Broughtonia (Laeliopsis) negrilense
Bulbophyllum ipanemense
Bulbophyllum kubahense
Bulbophyllum lobbii “Wine Red”
Bulbophyllum occultum
Bulbophyllum singulare
Bulbophyllum sp. “Borneo Red”
Bulbophyllum sp. “Sulewesi Yellow"
Calopogon tuberosus
Cattleyella araguaiensis
Cochleanthes amazonica
Coelogyne asperata
Coelogyne usitana
Cymbidium chloranthum
Cymbidium insigne 'dark pink'
Cyrtopodium peocilum
Dendrobium cinnabarinum
Dendrobium harveyanum
Dendrobium parthenium "Red Column"
Dimorphorchis rossii
Epigenium treasuresianum
Habenaria carnea
Habenaria myriotricha
Habenaria rhodocheila "yellow"
Haraell retrocalla
Holcoglossum kimballianum
Holcoglossum wangii
Ionobulbon munificum
Mexipedium xerophyticum
Oeceoclades roseo-variegata
Paphiopedilum anitum 'Chouyi #4' SM/TOGA x self
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii 'Bear' SM/TPS self
Paphiopedilum concolor var.longipesalum
Paphiopedilum concolor “ไม้ขวดรองเท้านารีเหลืองปราจีน AM x FCC “
Paphiopedilum delanatii var vinicolor 'Omarmar' x 'Omar' 
Paphiopedilum emersonii var. huonglanae sib 'NO-2' x 'NO-1' 
Paphiopedilum esquirolei alba TN-Jade x esquirolei alba SM/TOGA 
Paphiopedilum exul 'Hung Sheng' x 'TN-Green Queen' BM/TPS 
Paphiopedilum gigantifolium ('Hsinying'SM/TOGA x 'Crown') 
Paphiopedilum godefroyae var. Aniruth X godefroyae var. Srida
Paphiopedilum hangianum 'Red Bear' SM/TOGA' x 'Red Web'
Paphiopedilum helenae
Paphiopedilum jackii sib 'No-3' x 'No-2'
Paphiopedilum leucochilum “ ‘MK 436’x “Ter 123’ "
Paphiopedilum leucochilum “MU 199 "BIG" x MU 170 ‘The Boss’ "
Paphiopedilum leucochilum “ ‘MU 200’ x ‘WS83’ "
Paphiopedilum leucochilum “ ‘MU 317 ’x “RSK19 #1 "
Paphiopedilum leucochilum “RTN 12"
Paphiopedilum malipoense sib 'ma-54b' x 'Super Bear' SM/TPS
Paphiopedilum randsii self
Paphiopedilum richardianum self S&C
Paphiopedilum sanderianum 
Paphiopedilum sugiyamanum 'N0-1' sib
Paphiopedilum supardi self
Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba 'Formosa' CHM/TPS
Paphiopedilum thaianum “Taiwan select form"
Paphiopedilum thaianum 'Mini Luna' x ' Mini Round' 
Paphiopedilum toperi xs elf
Paphiopedilum tranlienianum 
Paphiopedilum vejvarutianum
Paphiopedilum wenshanense fma. Album 'Yellow Sea’ x self
Paphiopedilum zieckianum 'No-2' x 'No-1'
Pecteilis susannae
Phalaenopsis amboinense "flava
Phalaenopsis bastainii
Phalaenopsis cochlearis
Phalaenopsis corningiana
Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi  (dark red, cool type)
Phalaenopsis doweryensis
Phalaenopsis equestris "Taiwan Blue" (PM531) x sib (Mauve)
Phalaenopsis equestris "Wild" (Mauve Blue) x sib "Taiwan Blue" (PM531)
Phalaenopsis hainananense
Phalaenopsis honghongensis
Phalaenopsis javanica x sib (#1 x yellow)
Phalaenopsis kunsterlii
Phalaenopsis lobbii “Vietnamica”
Phalaenopsis lindenii
Phalaenopsis lowii
Phalaenopsis parishii alba 
Phalaenopsis stobartiana
Phalaenopsis stuartiana “Nobilis”
Phalaenopsis zebrina
Pleione maculata
Pleione praecox (pink/ w. white lip)
Renanthera bella
Renanthera monochica
Renanthera pulchella
Spathoglottis hardingiana
Sophronitis rosea
Trichocentrum albococcinum
Trias nasuta
Thunia bensoniae
Vanda jennae
Vanda spatulata

*Hybrid Flasks*
Asconopsis Irene Dobkin x Rynchostylis gigantea "Red"
Bletilla striata "Soryu" x Bletilla ochracea "semi-alba"
Calanthe Hybrid (Japan)
Paphiopedilum Magic Lantern x Paphiopedilum thaianum 'No.9'
Paphiopedilum thaianum x Paphiopedilum anitum 'ani-4'
Paphiopedilum thaianum x Paphiopedilum armeniacum 'ar-42' 
Paphiopedilum thaianum 'Mini Niveous' x Paphiopedilum Chouyi Green Apple
Paphiopedilum thaianum x Paphiopedilum hangianum 'hang-152'
Phalaenopsis equestris "rosea" x Phalaenopsis chibae
Phalaenopsis equestris x Ascocentrum miniatum
Phalaenopsis equestris x Rhynchostylis coelestis “Blue”
Phalaenopsis gigiantea x Phalaenopsis equestris
Phalaenopsis gigiantea x Phalaenopsis lindenii
Phalaenopsis javanica x Phalaenopsis mariae
Phalaenopsis lobbii x Phalaenopsis chibae
Phalaenopsis minus xPhalaenopsis cornu-cervii "chattaladae"
Phalaenopsis minus x Phalaenopsis mariae
Phalaenopsis (Pantherina x amboinense) x Phalaenopsis Sogo Kaiulani 'Joy' 
Phalaenopsis (Pantherina x amboinense) x Phalaenopsis Sogo Rose
Phalaenopsis Princess Kaiulani “flava” 
Phalaenopsis Valantinii "alba" x Phalaenopsis pulchra "alba"
Phalaenopsis venosa "red" x Phalaenopsis gigantea
Renanthera citrina x Sedirea japonica 
Renanthera Kalsom x Phalaenopsis White complex
Rynchostylis coelestis "Blue" x Doritaenopsis Kenneth Schubert

*Plus 270 species of seeds to play with now in cold storage.*


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 15, 2011)

Impressive!!! I drool at the amount of space these will occupy in the future.. LOL. BTW, where did you obtain the flask of inobulbum munificum? It is an aussie species but seems impossible to find here...


----------



## Roth (Sep 15, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Impressive!!! I drool at the amount of space these will occupy in the future.. LOL. BTW, where did you obtain the flask of inobulbum munificum? It is an aussie species but seems impossible to find here...



The dendro munificum came originally from me and Marcel Lecoufle years ago. Marcel Lecoufle had several clumps of it in the 70's-90's ( that came from military officer) stationed in New Caledonia in 1973), but they were from one cultivar and he could not self it. I went to New Caledonia, and brought back several plants. Pollination has been made successfully, and seeds were spread all around the world. 

It grows only in New Caledonia, and to be really honest, the kanak people around the small colony of den. munificum are amongst the most racist people I have ever met in my entire life...

Ching Hua bought a lot of plants of munificum about 7-8 years ago, and now they are everywhere in Taiwan from flask to blooming size plants. Neat species ( muricatum being another one quite similar.)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> This is my collection in the making. Heading home as of October.
> 
> Brett
> Calopogon tuberosus
> ...



I would be jealous but my luck w/ flasks prevents hope of my realistically growing these. Nice stuff though. :drool: 



Roth said:


> It grows only in New Caledonia, and to be really honest, the kanak people around the small colony of den. munificum are amongst the most racist people I have ever met in my entire life...



Why!? Just because they tried to eat you!? oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info, roth...


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a lot of flasks...!


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 16, 2011)

I got the munificum from Troy Meyers lab. I have seen it for sale in flasks in Bangkok recently.

YEs a lot of flasks and a bomb of a bill to come shipping them. Dont wanna think about the space I will need to acquire, and then I have 270 species of seed to play with. Even if a 1/3 germinate, it will take even more space.

Brett


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 16, 2011)

Roth said:


> The dendro munificum came originally from me and Marcel Lecoufle years ago. Marcel Lecoufle had several clumps of it in the 70's-90's ( that came from military officer) stationed in New Caledonia in 1973), but they were from one cultivar and he could not self it. I went to New Caledonia, and brought back several plants. Pollination has been made successfully, and seeds were spread all around the world.
> 
> It grows only in New Caledonia, and to be really honest, the kanak people around the small colony of den. munificum are amongst the most racist people I have ever met in my entire life...
> 
> Ching Hua bought a lot of plants of munificum about 7-8 years ago, and now they are everywhere in Taiwan from flask to blooming size plants. Neat species ( muricatum being another one quite similar.)



Roth, I enjoy your stories and insights. Keep them coming. One day you should write a book.


----------



## poozcard (Sep 16, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> Roth, I enjoy your stories and insights. Keep them coming. One day you should write a book.



Agree.
I like it too.
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG!!! I'm speechless! I'd need a seperate GH just for the flasks!


----------



## Yanina78 (Aug 6, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> This is my collection in the making. Heading home as of October.
> 
> *Plus 270 species of seeds to play with now in cold storage.*



Wau!!! Very impressive! I have 4 paph hybrid flasks too.
Now, I am going to sow the seeds of phalaenopsis and vandopsis own production :rollhappy:


----------



## chrismende (Aug 7, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2012)

Impressive!!!!!


----------

